# Upgrading Mac Pro 2008 video card question.



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I am looking at upgrading to the ATI Radeon HD 5770 for my Mac Pro 2008 and i was wondering if I should run both my monitors off of it or should I put my old card in slot 2 to run my second monitor.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

if you're just running 2 monitors there's no reason for a second card. run them both off the 5770.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, running two monitors off of the same card splits the VRAM between them. If you're looking for the best performance in 3D-intensive applications, run each monitor off a separate card.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

considering he's probably upgrading from a 2600 (or perhaps 8800), the 5770 will perform miles beyond the old card with 3D performance....even while running 2 monitors.

if he had 2 5770's then you might have a point, but even then it would depend on other factors.... such as power consumption (2 cards will waste much more power) and usage (a program like Aperture was known to run much worse with 2 cards...not sure if apple has addressed it in version 3)


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm running two 27" cinema displays via the displayports and a third 21" from the dvi port of the 5770 and everything works just fine. I wouldn't bother with a second card unless I really needed to. It's just going to put more load on your power supply.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is my update on this.

The 5770 upgrade is very fast and working well. I ordered strait from Apple and I tried a few configurations. First off the old card and new card did not work with one another out of the box You can use a VGA connection but only with an adapter on the DVI not on the mini display ports. When booting only one monitor comes on before login screen but both will come on once you get to the login screen. I have not tried with three screens yet as all my other screens are VGA only.

The biggest problem was that the card is HUGE! I had to force it a bit to make it fit past the door. I also had some issues getting the power cord connected as the connecters on the board are up by the HDs and tucked into the fan housing so I had to connect them blind.

All in all it is well worth the cost.


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

Quick question not to hijack this thread yet here goes...
I have the same mac pro and I have 2 ati 2600 cards yet only one installed and running 2 monitors
Would it be better to install the second ati 2600 and run one monitor off each card?
If yes why?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes better to have separate cards - while VRAM does not make a card "faster" it does help with multiple tasks in 3d as mentioned.

••

BTW 4870 upgrades are available for less than the 5770 and were last years top end card.

and both the 5770 and the 4870 are a world above the 2600xt which likes to burn out far too often.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a gt120 available from when I upgraded to a 5770. It's less than a year old.


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Yes better to have separate cards - while VRAM does not make a card "faster" it does help with multiple tasks in 3d as mentioned.
> 
> ••
> 
> ...


Good to know thanks buddy.
Do you know where to get a 4870 or a 5770?.


----------



## teknokracy (Apr 8, 2003)

cutra said:


> Good to know thanks buddy.
> Do you know where to get a 4870 or a 5770?.


Most of the major suppliers in Canada carry those cards (Ingram Micro, Tech Data) So your local computer shop that has an account with them should be able to get them in stock. Apple retailers would probably mark it up hugely, try to find a shop that will beat that, they're all paying the same price for the Mac-specific cards


----------

